# Other International Reviews updates



## KristinB (Jun 23, 2005)

Marriott's Phuket Beach Club
Phuket, Thailand
Review by: [name withheld]


----------



## KristinB (Jul 18, 2005)

Kyneton Bushland Resort
Australia
Review by: Ian Chisholm

Isis Island Aswan
Egypt
Review by: Scott Graham


----------



## KristinB (Jul 20, 2005)

Costa Maya Reef Resort
Belize
Review by: Diane Boucher


----------



## KristinB (Aug 16, 2005)

WorldMark Fiji
Fiji
Review by: Dan Slagle


----------



## KristinB (Aug 23, 2005)

Costa Maya Reef Resort
Belize
Review by: Eva Herrerra


----------

